# Looking for nano light fixture ideas



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I recently acquired an acrylic 8"x8"x8" nano tank (2.2g) from a very generous person. It came with a suitable heater and filter but I'm still looking for a good lighting setup. My plans are to leave it open-topped. I've seen some clip-on type lights that hold a small CF bulb but I'm wondering what others have had success with. I'm shooting for plants such as crypts, anubias, HM, some of the smaller rotalas, maybe some mosses. CO2 will be via Excel.

Any ideas? Best place to shop?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I would probably go to HomeDepot and look for a little desk lamp and replace the bulb with spiral compact if it doesn't have compacts already or you could go with a Mini-coralife.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

eklikewhoa said:


> I would probably go to HomeDepot and look for a little desk lamp and replace the bulb with spiral compact if it doesn't have compacts already or you could go with a Mini-coralife.


That's exactly what I would recommend. There's a guy in our club who has this exact same sized cube and he uses a desklamp with a 6,500k spiral compact 13 watt bulb. Everything grows great in his tank. If you wanted to get fancy you could remove the head of the lamp and make a pendant out of it.


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

I use both, and i have 5 of these 8x8x8 cube setup as nano's. i originally used the home depot or walmart desk lamps and they worked great, but the wife hated the look of the ones in the living room. got a bunch of those clip on galaxy lights from dr fosters and switched the 13w dual reef bulb out to the 10w lights of America ones from walmart, plants grow great. they look better also, except for those weird colors they come in (lime green or purple?).


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks for the ideas everyone. I found a "daylight desk lamp" at the Big Red Bullseye store. The WPG rating will be a bit ridiculous but I can always adjust it to be several inches up from the surface. It came with a 6,500K bulb which should be perfect. I'll post some pictures here when I get it set up. It will be going in my office at work - one nice thing about being the boss is that I can ruin the furniture and carpet if I want to .


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

guaiac_boy said:


> It will be going in my office at work - one nice thing about being the boss is that I can ruin the furniture and carpet if I want to .


same here, no way i could get away with all of my tanks (10,15, 2x 30 breeders plus nano's) around my desk area if i wasnt part owner... some customers actually think i sell fish and plants. also, since the tanks are not in the house, wife cant complain about them. they are good stress relievers to boot, i just work on one when things get bad at work....


----------

